

Here’s how to use Twitter “Web Intents” - asadiqbal
http://thenextweb.com/twitter/2011/03/31/twitter-just-unveiled-web-intents-heres-how-to-use-them/

======
alirizvi
A few simple lines of JavaScript:

<script type=”text/javascript”
src=”[http://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js”></script>](http://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js”></script>);

After that, each of the actions (Intents) has a different code.

Reply:

<a href=”<http://twitter.com/intent/tweet?in_reply_to=TWEET> ID”></a>

Retweet:

<a href=”<http://twitter.com/intent/retweet?tweet_id=TWEET> ID”>

Favorite:

<a href=”<http://twitter.com/intent/favorite?tweet_id=TWEET> ID”>

Follow:

<a href=”<http://twitter.com/intent/user?screen_name=USER> NAME”>

